# My watch's backlight is not working after changing the battery



## kazuki (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi folks, this is my first time around here. I have a problem with my G-Shock. It is not any amazing model, but it has memorial meaning to me because it is my 21st yr old birthday gift from my dad.

Its battery was dead around 6 months ago, and i only have the time to bring it to a watch repairman to change the battery for me. I didnt change it myself because I am not willing to take the risk since i have never dismantle a watch before.

The battery change cost me ard US$6. But when i took the watch over and gave it a check. I realised that the backlight is not working anymore! I question the repairman why is that so, because i am pretty sure the light was working 6 months before the battery went flat.
He claims that my watch is old, its normal that the backlight is spoilt now...  

I am not really believe that, but i have no choice because he doesnt look like he can do anything to get the light back for me.

Ok, the purpose of this thread. I am curious if any experts here can guide me how i may be able to revive the backlight???

Thanks all dearly.


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

What model is it and how old?


----------



## kazuki (Nov 21, 2008)

tribe125 said:


> What model is it and how old?


 Sorry, i am really no G Shock fan. Can u guide me how do i check for the model???

It should be close to 10yrs old


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

The model number will be on the back. Something like 'DW-5600E', 'G-2300' etc.

The failure rate of EL backlights is low, but it does happen. The older models with a little bulb are more likely to fail. 

By the way, does the button tone and alarm buzzer still work?


----------



## kazuki (Nov 21, 2008)

DW-9050

button tone and alarm still working.

Btw, i notice that when i pressed the G button for the backlight, one of the bar in the round scale in the top right corner will blink once
If i hold onto the G button, this bar will keep blinking.

I am not sure if this is the same in the past, coz i never really noticed this part before...


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

I think the module is 2163 (the module number is also on the back of the watch, in a little box). The manual (attached below) says that the blinking is meant to happen (although it is not clear why).

I fear the repairman may be right. If everything else is working it is likely that the back-light has failed. Sorry...


----------



## krazyjoe66 (Oct 13, 2008)

Prior to learning a little about "G"'s I had a similar issue, is it a solar? Because if it is it will need to charge up. I have and older solar that years ago I used to keep in a dresser and because it got no light the battery went dead and when I replaced it guess what, no back light and I also though something was wrong (or I screwed it up because I did the change out). But then I woke up one day and read the words TOUGH SOLAR?? So in my un-infinate wisdom I placed it in the sunlight until all the bars were filled in (fully charged) then the back light started working!!


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

It's not solar.


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Tsarli had exactly the same problem when he changed the battery on his DW-9050.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=162928&highlight=dw-9050

This suggests that either a spring has been lost during the battery change or the AC reset has not been performed properly.

Perhaps Sjors can throw light on the most probable problem.

Mitch


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

I wondered about the spring too, but then recalled another thread that said the backlight wasn't dependent on the springs.

And yes, Sjors might know for sure.


----------



## kazuki (Nov 21, 2008)

If u are talking abt that small spring in the centre after removing the metal backplate, its still there. I just unscrewed the watch to check out.


who is "Sjors" anyway???


Its so sad that i have to live with it without the EL...


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

kazuki said:


> who is "Sjors" anyway???


Me... ;-) Hi Kazuki,

I'm not sure what happened. Normally if a battery change isn't done properly first the alarm goes down. There can be several things going on. Can you check if the backplate isn't installed upside down? The backplate is pretty symmetrical, but the lips of the backlight must touch the plate inside on the right place.

The battery is locked behind a battery lock, which needs some skills to open. Maybe a metal lip is bend?

Maybe there was simply n9ot a reset given. In some rare cases the EL backlight won't work after a reset.

Check this thread to learn more:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=19704

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## kazuki (Nov 21, 2008)

I checked the backplate and even tried both directions. Same, still no light...


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

kazuki said:


> I checked the backplate and even tried both directions. Same, still no light...


Have you tried resetting the AC a few times to check whether that is the problem?

Mitch


----------



## Sibe (Apr 12, 2007)

is it the correct battery or really a new one? Maybe if it has not enough power the light won't work (?) Just blind guessing ;-)

Sibe


----------



## kazuki (Nov 21, 2008)

Mitch100 said:


> Have you tried resetting the AC a few times to check whether that is the problem?
> 
> Mitch


Oh my. How do I do reset the AC???

What will it do the watch anyway???



Sibe said:


> is it the correct battery or really a new one? Maybe if it has not enough power the light won't work (?) Just blind guessing ;-)
> 
> Sibe


wrong battery? hmm....

Seriously i wouldnt know whats the right battery for the start.


----------



## Sibe (Apr 12, 2007)

kazuki said:


> Oh my. How do I do reset the AC???
> 
> What will it do the watch anyway???
> 
> ...


check out the manual, maybe it is in there (if you don't have it, check out the module number and look at the manual online http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/ )

Sibe


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

It's not in the manual but it is in the pictorial 'How To' thread that Sjors posted above.


----------



## mokai (Jun 16, 2019)

depending the models, yes you needed 2 tiny gold springs transfer voltages from pcb to display to lightsup. the springs sit between pcb and display at the corner.


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

It's been 10 years. I hope he figured it out by now


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday 10 year old thread, Happy Birthday to you... now, blow the light out, oh yeh, that's right, it ain't working LOL


----------



## Martin wales (8 mo ago)

kazuki said:


> Hi folks, this is my first time around here. I have a problem with my G-Shock. It is not any amazing model, but it has memorial meaning to me because it is my 21st yr old birthday gift from my dad.
> 
> Its battery was dead around 6 months ago, and i only have the time to bring it to a watch repairman to change the battery for me. I didnt change it myself because I am not willing to take the risk since i have never dismantle a watch before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Martin wales (8 mo ago)

I've had the same problem with my EFR-537rb it was working fine and the battery died why collect casio's so I have not worn it for a while last week I took it to timpsons I had the battery replaced and now the light does not work the people in timpsons said the light wears out after a while I don't see how it's worn out when it's not being getting used


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

Martin wales said:


> ...last week I took it to timpsons I had the battery replaced and now the light does not work t...


Timpsons are great for getting your shoes re-heeled, but I'm not sure I'd go there to get a watch battery replaced. Ideally, you should do it yourself, (loads of YouTube aids), or take it to a decent jeweler. Anyway, it's very unlikely your light has 'worn out'. Much more likely that during the battery replacement the internal module had been moved slightly so the light button no longer aligns accurately when the button is pressed.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Martin wales said:


> I took it to timpsons I had the battery replaced and now the light does not work the people in timpsons said the light wears out after a while


Yeah, because they're obviously experts in how watches work!

I bet they didn't AC Reset the watch after the battery change.

Either that or what @StephenWatch says, the module is slightly out of whack so the button isn't pressing against the contact. My bet in this case is that the module has moved up and away from the crystal, if so the watch will need opening and the module seated correctly.



Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Newt (4 mo ago)

kazuki said:


> Hi folks, this is my first time around here. I have a problem with my G-Shock. It is not any amazing model, but it has memorial meaning to me because it is my 21st yr old birthday gift from my dad. Its battery was dead around 6 months ago, and i only have the time to bring it to a watch repairman to change the battery for me. I didnt change it myself because I am not willing to take the risk since i have never dismantle a watch before. The battery change cost me ard US$6. But when i took the watch over and gave it a check. I realised that the backlight is not working anymore! I question the repairman why is that so, because i am pretty sure the light was working 6 months before the battery went flat. He claims that my watch is old, its normal that the backlight is spoilt now...  I am not really believe that, but i have no choice because he doesnt look like he can do anything to get the light back for me. Ok, the purpose of this thread. I am curious if any experts here can guide me how i may be able to revive the backlight??? Thanks all dearly.


 Hi - I had same problem and just fixed my one by opening up an di-assemble down to the metal clip plate. Took it off and then put it back on and now the back light is working - its a connection issue prob caused by a drop etc


----------

